# 6th HOWARD HILL SOUTHEASTERN CLASSIC



## T Harris (Mar 1, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Folks, I thought you might like what's going on at this year's Howard Hill SE Classic, June 3rd, 4th, 5th & 6th, 2010.

Thursday, June 3rd & going throughout the weekend:
John Freeland will start the "Alabama State Wing Shooting Championship". This will be something new being hosted by the Howard Hill Southeastern Classic.

Friday, June 4th:
All day Varmint Shoot followed by a great home made spaghetti and meat sauce supper at 6:30 pm.
Byron Ferguson will also be conducting a shooting clinic from 10 am til 4 pm

Saturday, June 5th:
The main course for the Howard Hill SE Classic begins at 6 am with the last shooter going out at 4 pm. Bar B Q supper at 6:30 pm
Yumi Archery will again be demonstrating how he makes his Japanese Longbow at apporx 1:30 pm
After everyone's first round is scored on Saturday, the top 32 men & women shooters will be announced at 3 pm and the Howard Hill Shoot-Off Championship will begin at 3:30 pm. Top man & women will receive a custom Howard Hill Longbow.
Also, Mike McGuire will be having a selfbow building area beside Mike's Osage set-up (this actually may be going on all weekend)

Sunday, June 6th:
Range opens at 6 am and last shooter out at noon.
Awards will be given out for the highest score turned in from the multi-round format. Awards will be given out as soon as possible after the last score card is turned in.

As always, there are many, many Vendors that will be in attendance.

For more info. www.howardhillse.com 
email: archertw@bellsouth.net

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks like the Vendors list will be great again this year.  As soon as it's getting close to complete, I'll start posting who's coming.

Terry Harris


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 8, 2010)

Can't wait Terry, you did an awesome job on last years shoot.


----------



## T Harris (Mar 11, 2010)

Here's a partial list of some Vendors who plan on coming to the Howard Hill Shoot:
Harrelson Traditional Archery, Black Widow Bow Co., Acadian Woods Bows, YUMI Bows, Byron Ferguson Longbows, Traditional Archery Sales, Mike McGuire's Osage Staves, Big Jim Bow Co., Black Creek Bows, Tony Bell with his hand made knives and throwing hawk, as well as others, including some flint knapping as well as some Native American crafts.

I'll add more names as they come along.

Add Mike Treadway "Treadway Bows", also John Freeland with his Wing Shooting system is supposed to be here.

Terry Harris


----------



## Longstreet1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Whats the cost of the shoot and camping? Thanks


----------



## returntoarchery (Mar 16, 2010)

Great shoot last year. I would expect the same this year. If you haven't been you're really missing something. Planning to go to this year.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 16, 2010)

Plans already made to be there. Wouldn't miss it for anything!!!! Can I order up an extra helping of cool nice weather and no ticks?????????


----------



## T Harris (Mar 17, 2010)

Longstreet,

The cost of camping varies, primitive without electric hook-up or water is less than with those.  Primitive is $16.00 per night and $20.00 for elec. & water.

The price of shooting has three rates.  For a single shooter, $15.00 for the first round & $10.00 per round after that ~ single weekend rate is $30.00 ~ family weekend rate is $50.00 up to immediate family members of 4, $5.00 per person after that.  Cubs, 7 years old and younger shoot for free.

The weekend rates give you the opportunity to shoot as many rounds as you want to over Sat. & Sun.   Since this is a Multi-round shoot, we take the highest round you shoot over the course of the weekend counting for your high score.

The first round, and first round only, of all men and women will go toward determining the top 32 shooters of each competing in the Howard Hill Championship Shoot-Off on Saturday evening.

These scores still count in the weekend competition as well.

If you want more information, please visit my web-site.
www.howardhillse.com

Terry Harris


----------



## Flatbow (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm planning on going, I've never been to that shoot.
I'm going to Tannehill in April but I want to make a point to go to the HH Tannehill shoot.


----------



## RogerB (Mar 21, 2010)

Anyone that hasn't been to this shoot, needs to put it on their calendar. Those who have been, already do.


----------



## T Harris (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks Roger,

Repeating from the Top!!!

Well, I'd say it's about time I start getting ready for the 6th Annual Howard Hill Southeastern Classic.
The dates are June 4th, 5th & 6th, 2010 at Tannehill Historical State Park in McCalla, AL. Again, let me say up front, if you want a good camping spot, GET HERE EARLY!! NOTICE: Vendors Row has been prepaid for their camping spot for where they set-up.
Folks, this year's Howard Hill SE Classic promises to be bigger & better than ever. There'll be raffles, unbelievable items to be auctioned for the Boy Scout Camp, major Vendors from around the country and last bot not least: Byron Ferguson will be having a Archery Clinic on Friday, June the 4th. His clinic is getting full but he has told me that if there are others that want to get in on his clinic, he'll hold one on Thursday as well. If you want details on Byron's clinic, PM me.
I'm sure I'll be giving updates as we get closer (as if you didn't know that already).

Here's a partial list of some Vendors who plan on coming to the Howard Hill Shoot: Harrelson Traditional Archery, Black Widow Bow Co., Acadian Woods Bows, YUMI Bows, Byron Ferguson Longbows, Treadway Bows, Traditional Archery Sales, Mike McGuire's Osage Staves, Big Jim Bow Co., Black Creek Bows, Oaks Brush Creek Bows, Tony Bell with his hand made knives and throwing hawk, as well as others, including some flint knapping as well as some Native American crafts.
John Freeland with his Wing Shooting system is supposed to be here.
I'll add more names as they come along.

Terry Harris


----------



## johnweaver (Mar 22, 2010)

This will be my first time at the Howard Hill Shoot.  Will there be a contengency plan for the Woody Nation to camp together, and did anyone come up with a design for a Woody's tee shirt?  Or will it be Al's Army?


----------



## T Harris (Mar 22, 2010)

Folks, this is great.  I know there's a bunch comin' from Miss. & Louisiana, and I think they've got t-shirts pronouncing their arrival.

Terry Harris


----------



## hogdgz (Mar 22, 2010)

T Harris said:


> Folks, this is great.  I know there's a bunch comin' from Miss. & Louisiana, and I think they've got t-shirts pronouncing their arrival.
> 
> Terry Harris



Them boys don't play, they had all the shirts and everything last year.

I may just have to take me some white t-shirt's and a permanent marker and make me some shirts to represent. LOL


----------



## RogerB (Mar 22, 2010)

John, 
if any one need electricty for their camp, they will need to camp down just behind vendor row or in another one of the camp grounds in the park. Last year we camped down next to the creek behind the sites with electricty, but Dan and Ken camped across the creek up on the hill. There was plenty of room up there. I think this year we are probably going up there (would be south of vendor row across the creek and about 100 yards up the hill, real easy to find).


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Mar 22, 2010)

I missed this one last year.  Sure hope things work out so I can be there this time.


----------



## T Harris (Mar 22, 2010)

Yikes Chris, ya MISSED IT, lol.  Hope to see you this year.

By the way folks, Yumi Archery will again be demonstrating how he makes one of his beautiful Japanese Longbows, as well as a shooting demonstration.  Probably around 1:30 pm on Saturday afternoon.

Last year he drew quite a crowd.

Terry Harris


----------



## Flatbow (Mar 26, 2010)

We're planning on going to Tannehill in April and also the HH shoot , I've not been to the HH shoot .........looking  forwatd to that one.


----------



## T Harris (Mar 26, 2010)

In my opinion Flatbow, you don't want to miss it.

Well, here's some EXCITIN' NEWS folks.

I spoke with John Freeland tonight and the "Howard Hill Southeastern Classic" will now be hosting the "Alabama State Wing Shooting Championship".   There's so much to do and so little time, lol.

John will be using the Hitchhiker Shooting apparatus, the same Byron Ferguson uses in his videos.   He'll provide the flu flu arrows and be awarding 1st, 2nd & 3rd place awards, hand painted Turkey Feathers.  They're really beautiful.  He also is planning a team competition as well.

I'll provide more info later.

Terry Harris


----------



## gregg dudley (Mar 26, 2010)

On the calendar and hoping to make it.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 30, 2010)

As of right now i will be pullin in on Friday morn(possibly thur. night). ........ i should have a booth set up on vendors row with some of Gene's Bows, and possibly Spinrite crestor's ....... I know i will have at least one demo crestor and some literature on them.

John


----------



## T Harris (Mar 31, 2010)

Gregg, hope cam make it.  John, we'll be looking for ya.

Terry Harris


----------



## ignition07 (Mar 31, 2010)

I can't wait for this shoot...it's the most fun of all!


----------



## T Harris (Mar 31, 2010)

Ignition, where did you find my picture, lol.  

Terry Harris


----------



## ignition07 (Mar 31, 2010)

T Harris said:


> Ignition, where did you find my picture, lol.
> 
> Terry Harris



Sorry about that Terry.  Didn't mean to embarrass you!


----------



## johnweaver (Apr 1, 2010)

I hope to get there on thursday evening. If anybody wants to carpool or caravan let me know.


----------



## T Harris (Apr 1, 2010)

Looking forward to havin' John.  That's alright Ignition, Rhonda does me like that all the time, lol.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Apr 3, 2010)

Two months from this very weekend folks.  I keep sayin', it'll be here before you know it.  Start making plans to be here.

Terry Harris


----------



## John Cooper (May 5, 2010)

time to bring this one back up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (May 5, 2010)

Really looking forward to it!!!!


----------



## Son (May 6, 2010)

Sounds like it will be a great time. I was in the US Navy with Howard Hills Newphew back in the early 60's. Both being bowhunters, archery was one of our favorite subjects. T.J. Hill, havn't been able to contact him since 1964. He was living in Wisconsin. If anybody knows him, have him get in touch.

To date, my ship avatar has reconnected me with several old Navy friends.


----------



## Elbow (May 6, 2010)

This is gonna be fun! I can't wait!
El


----------



## missalot (May 12, 2010)

right around the corner!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 14, 2010)

hey john you gonna be able to shoot by then??????


----------



## D.J. Smith (May 14, 2010)

I hope to make this one.


----------



## missalot (May 14, 2010)

hey cooper ,ive been shooting about a month after back surgery ,doc wont let me drive yet...yet! i go back to the doc today and see if the bone fusion is growing and to check the screws and rods,i started out with a longbow and now have a hoyt excel with some pse expression limbs ...smooth,all and all im doing good ,cant bend all the way over yet ,you know you cant keep a hard headed counrty boy down for long!hope to shoot around or two with you at the shoot.


----------



## missalot (May 14, 2010)

my disc had a rip almost all the way ,plus it was disc degenerative 
here is what it looks like in my back






and this is what took the place of my disc,the white is bone that they got from my vertabra ,its got to grow and connect to the other bone,these are called cages


----------



## Jake Allen (May 14, 2010)

Ouch John, I am sorry you are going thru this. 
All the best for your recovery.

I am looking forward to this shoot! 
I had a blast last year, and was fortunate to shoot with these fine folks;
(left to right)
Clay, Roger, John, Jeff, Nathan, Al
Chase, Andrea, Dave, and Mr. Buffalo.  

This course was set in some pretty woods, well laid out,
challenging but not frustrating.
The vendors, and the hosts' hospitality, were both worth the trip.
I am sure this year will be as good, if not better.


----------



## missalot (May 14, 2010)

yep i remeber that shot,also setting it up ! looks like a great group of folks . this shoot is gonna get better and bigger each year.you cant help but have a great time  at this shoot ,great food ,great vendors ,and great friends to see and make some new ones.man CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## TGUN (May 18, 2010)

Anyone ever tent camp at Tannehill during this event? How are the primitive sites (far apart, shady?) How hard is it to get a space?


----------



## TNGIRL (May 18, 2010)

Can't wait for it to get here!!!!! Always a blast to shoot and visit with all the trad friends that come. Terry and Rhonda take care of you like you're "family" if not better!!!! Just wish we could order up a large size of 75 degree weather!!!!!


----------



## missalot (May 18, 2010)

there are alot of primitive camping spots and shady ,mature pines,all you have to do is find a spot and camp, there are no markings or numbers for camping in a tent,the varmit shoot is all day friday,i would get there as early as you can,some folks will be there the monday before and already camping .2 big campgrounds,1 by the tournament and another one about 1/2 mile from the tournament at the entence,go on stickbow and look at the howard hill shoot there are some pics of the park and the tournament ,you wont be disappointed. come on and have some fun


----------



## John Cooper (May 23, 2010)

just around the corner.......ya'll look me up, i'll have a tent set up with a bunch of Gene Sander's Custom bows for sale !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Plus other good stuff and chairs to sit and shoot the bull in.......


----------



## hogdgz (May 23, 2010)

Cant wait, we plan on leaveing South Ga on thursday morning.


----------



## missalot (May 23, 2010)

good plan hogdgz,get there early,plan on being down there on monday and start helping terry ,getting the course ready ,its almost here ,cant wait!


----------



## gregg dudley (May 25, 2010)

This will be my first time at this shoot.  I am looking forward to it.  See y'all there.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 30, 2010)

Less than a week away now!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Less than a week away now!!!!


----------



## fountain (May 31, 2010)

come on friday!!!
ready fer it..


----------



## missalot (May 31, 2010)

folks its gonna be a great one ,me and my son met terry and scott down there this morning ,and started setting out the course,let me say this ,its very nice! there are 3 tents up already! billy and sam and sams daughter got there about 2:00 today,(part of the mississippi gang)this is going to be another great event! yall come on down when you can,see yall there later this week.its going to be great!!


----------



## gregg dudley (May 31, 2010)

can't wait!


----------



## Flatbow (Jun 1, 2010)

I was planning on going this year but...........since my son's home from the Marines we've got something going on but I plan to go next year...Lord willing.
Yaw have fun.


----------



## missalot (Jun 1, 2010)

tell your son we said thank you for what he and his brothers and sisters do ,if it wasnt for volunteers who fought and stood up and many have gave their lives, so we can do the things we enjoy!go and spend some time with your son ,and go make some good memories.


----------



## Flatbow (Jun 1, 2010)

Will do missalot.  Thanks.


----------



## TGUN (Jun 2, 2010)

missalot said:


> tell your son we said thank you for what he and his brothers and sisters do ,if it wasnt for volunteers who fought and stood up and many have gave their lives, so we can do the things we enjoy!go and spend some time with your son ,and go make some good memories.



X2. We get to do weekends like this because of what they have done for us.

We are packed and ready to go. My son is bouncing off the walls. See you all Friday morning.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks like we will be there.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 3, 2010)

well got the truck loaded up with everything but the last minute stuff and will be pullin out at first light ifn i can get the wife and grandson up that early........lookin forward to seein everyone again and to have'n a good ol time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2010)

Loaded and ready. See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Loaded and ready. See y'all tomorrow.



Ought to be right behind, (maybe in front), of ya'll.

It is time!


----------



## choctawlb (Jun 4, 2010)

Ya'll save us a spot, we will be there about 8:30 Friday night

Ken


----------



## brownitisdown (Jun 6, 2010)

just got home from the shoot me and my son had a great time


----------

